

Restaurant Watches Old Surveillance And Shares Shocking Results On Craigslist - ABS
http://news.distractify.com/culture/craigslist-surveillance-restaurant/

======
cl42
What a great startup idea. Most CCTV footage analysis services focus on
identifying individuals or following paths, but why not actually try and
classify things like actions? Things like:

1) Service staff movement. 2) Cell phone usage. 3) Menu opening/browsing. 4)
Average length of time.

Charging a restaurant $250/month for something like this would be a small
portion of the rent they pay. And if you can decrease "Average Length of Stay"
by 10% without decreasing service, you could significantly grow revenue.

